# Old Winchester .22 Hornet



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Found this old Winchester model 43 in .22 Hornet caliber topped with a Leupold Vari XII 3x9x40mm at a local gun shop about 5 years ago. Couldn't pass up the price of $450, since I already own two firearms in this caliber and I handload for it.

Decided to use it over the baitcicle (coyote bait site) for several reasons: shots will be within 150 yards; it will be used at night sometimes and the low report will not raise suspicion from the likes of Gladys Kravitz; light weight; plenty accurate and plenty of punch; recoil is almost nothing.

I tried a 45-grain load developed for my NEF Handi-Rifle in the Hornet but the overall length was too long for the Winchester's magazine. So, I turned to some untried Winchester factory ammo (pictured) but was concerned about how the tiny 34-grain bullets would fly.

A test group printed 1.5 inches at 100 yards. Definitely minute of coyote. Advertised speed is close to 3100 fps, but I didn't confirm it. Too cold for the chrony.

Way faster than typical 45-grain charges at around 2600 fps. Anyway, sighted it in and ready to go.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice gun Glen. I need to spend more time in gun and pawn shops looking at those old rifles. That ones a beauty in a cool older chambering.

I'll be curious as to how the 34gr pills do. I had a guy give me a box of 204ruger cartridges (along with about a dozen other boxes in various calibers) with 34gr bullets they printed at 1" @ 100yds but when I shot a coyote he moved and I hit the front of his shoulder(it was a chest shot) and that bullet splashed like Rosie O'Donnell doing a cannon ball off the high dive. (sorry for the mental picture) the coyote only went about 15yds and curled up under a bush so I put another in him.

He wouldn't have made it for long but it was already to long. I hope your initial results are better and your eventual success the same.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice for sure.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Never used this ammo before, as stated. I have lots of ammo loaded but I suspect all of it will be too long. No problem for the Contender or the single-shot NEF, though. I really like the 45-grain loads - the original offering in .22 Hornet. Took a lot of woodchucks with the caliber and never an exit, unless on a small fry. Always dead. It's truly amazing how the little 45-grain bullet is so effective, but it's made to work at the slower velocities.

Super expensive to buy in factory ammo; great round to handload to save cash.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I had a feeling the 34gr bullets out of the 204 were just barely holding together. Now the 34gr 20 cal is a hollowpoint. I think the ones he gave me were soft points. I still have a box of them, I'd go look to be certain but my gun room is a bit congested at the moment. I'm waiting for my new safe to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

New safe? Wish mine was expandable.

One thought on those 34-grain bullets. That little .204 is a screamer and the difference in velocity between it and the Hornet may change the way the bullet performs.

I know it sounds counter-intuitive but with some bullets I've shot in a muzzleloader (.429 dia. 270-grain Speer Gold Dots to name one), the bullets did not exit deer and expanded violently at close range; however, at over 100 yards, the same bullet did not expand as much and punched through a shoulder and out the far side.

The only "testing" beyond paper punching with the 34 grainers was to shoot an unopened can of hot dog sauce at 25 yards. It sprayed food about 120 feet in diameter. Never found the can or what remains of it. Still too much snow to look for it.

Another option may be to seat the same loaded ammo a bit deeper for the old gun. No crimp, so it should be a simple fix.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice rifle... I've never shot a .17 Hornet... My first woodchuck I shot was with a Ruger No. 1 in .223 the rest were with a Remington .22 ...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I've never shot a .17 Hornet, either. Mine is a .22 Hornet. Old school.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was wrong, the bullets in the cartridges I have are hollow points. I was thinking along the same lines as you Glen. Bullets are made to perform within a certain velocity range. These 34gr bullets may be marginal when shot at the velocity of the 204 on a bone as heavy as the shoulder of a coyote. I can't believe I haven't shot these up if only for the brass. In that same category IMO are the 32gr Hornady V-Max bullets. I had a splash on a coyote with them also, this one was standing still....I just pulled the shot. I've never shot them at coyotes again. They are phenomenal on prairie dogs though. For those of you reading this who don't own a 204, don't let the splashes deter you from owning one, just learn from my experiences and use a 35gr Berger or a 39gr Sierra. I'm sure there are others that will suffice but I found these work very well.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hornet bullets are the ones handloaders are warned about, if pushed too hard. Loaded to higher velocities, as in the .22-250 range, the bullets will blow up in mid-flight never reaching the target.

I have found that the .22 Hornet likes the speed it was engineered for, but was pleasantly surprised at the accuracy of the light factory stuff. I will re-seat a box or two for the new, old gun eventually.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

glenway said:


> I've never shot a .17 Hornet, either. Mine is a .22 Hornet. Old school.


 you know I meant .22 Hornet... I was just talking to a friend down in Tucson about going calling...he's never been predator hunting and he said he had a .17 HMR/12 Gauge/AK I told him to practice with the AK and pattern his shotgun the .17 isn't enough gun.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't tell that to Swampbuck.

I wouldn't take the .17HMR, either. Marginal. Popped a few 'chucks with mine, but that's about it.

If your friend decides to use the AK, make sure he isn't using FMJs.

Of his 3 firearms, the shotgun makes the most sense.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

A 17 WSM would work if you stay under 100-125 yds. I know mine did. Coyote was DRT


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

glenway said:


> Don't tell that to Swampbuck.
> 
> I wouldn't take the .17HMR, either. Marginal. Popped a few 'chucks with mine, but that's about it.
> 
> ...


* Wow!!!Glenway [don't tell swampbuck]----well since you have never kill a coyote with the 17 HMR --What makes you a Expert on it-??--Question How many coyotes have you called in and killed with any caliber??-----Never seen a pic of you with one---Sorry I'm a little testy today but bet my 17HMR has killed more----------Cabin fever has struck another foot of snow so far today--being 71 and snowed in doesn't help either---------Swampbuck,,SVB*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh boy a foot of snow I would take that over the ice I have and no power for 14 hours power is back on now but the ice is still here get that driveway plowed out and get to calling skip


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> * Wow!!!Glenway [don't tell swampbuck]----well since you have never kill a coyote with the 17 HMR --What makes you a Expert on it-??--Question How many coyotes have you called in and killed with any caliber??-----Never seen a pic of you with one---Sorry I'm a little testy today but bet my 17HMR has killed more----------Cabin fever has struck another foot of snow so far today--being 71 and snowed in doesn't help either---------Swampbuck,,SVB*


I guess you sure missed my point, Skip. Ease up a bit. I was paying you a compliment and never said I was an expert.

Anyway, here are a few.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Who's that last guy ? It looks like that picture is old enough that it's BE. Maybe hand drawn ?

BE= before etch-a-sketch


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Nice Pic's Glenway Thanks for sharing them---Nice to put a face with the shooter--That coyote in the first pic your holding sure is a beauty. All are nice but his size and color is top's--You shoot or trap him??? Nice trophy either way-----------svb*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Never trapped one in my life.

Sorry about that last pic but I didn't take the time to get the picture of a picture in focus. (Yes, before digital cameras but it is actually in focus on the print).

All I was trying to say -* and*, I stand by my post - that the .17 HMR (*not* the .17 WSM as referenced in DW's post) is marginal for coyotes. But, I never said it wouldn't work, and that was the reference to Skip's accomplishments. No doubt, I am not an expert. But, I do know something about ballistics and I believe there are options that could make a better choice for a beginner, as was being mentioned in Eric's post about his inexperienced hunting companion. No offense was ever intended to anyone else; in fact, the opposite is the case. Sorry for the misunderstanding.

And, this picture is that of a young coyote I took (same one shown mounted above), along with some squirrels, with a measly .22 long rifle and *subsonic* ammo in one morning sit (video on YouTube). But, I wouldn't recommend hunting coyotes with that, either, for a beginner or anyone else.

I have other pics but they're either on another computer or VHS video tape or in a bag of old photos or an Etch-a-Sketch. And, these do not account for those I've called in with either an e-caller or mouth call for friends such as Bullwinkle.

Nuff said, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well explained Glen, ya some of my old pic's from trapping etc. (though there were not that many) I think made it into the burning barrel years ago( the X was in control of that fire), love those old pic's you dig up and put on here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Birds of a feather I guess... I too had numerous hunting pics destroyed. Some by an ex, some by a low down sob that burglarized my house.

Gotta love the old pics. Thanks for sharing them Glen.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Aw!!!! I do remember you posting that you shot a coyote while Squirrel hunting with your 22 a few years back. Nice Pic "Way to Shoot'em Dead" WTG----Mount turned out Nice-----------STILL SNOWING 24" AT MY PLACE SO FAR :frown2:*


----------

